# Sept. 6 Reg Force BMQ (got the call)



## Jordan411 (6 Jun 2005)

Today I finally got "the call" and I couldn't be happier!! I was selected on the May 9 Selection Board and I got the call today saying my BMQ starts Sept 6 and runs until mid November.   My application process was started in January and had almost no slow downs. My recruiters here in Windsor were pretty helpful but not nearly as much as kincanucks and all the knowledge he shared here on the army.ca message boards. Accepted as a Vehicle Technician and starting out as a Pvt. Recruit. I'm so excited and can't wait to be a member of the Canadian Armed Forces    
If anyone else finds out they have this BMQ leave a message and we can get in contact, it will be nice knowing a person or 2 beforehand.

Edit:To anyone interested, my swear in date is August 17 at 10:00am here in Windsor Ontario


----------



## SeanPaul_031 (6 Jun 2005)

HEy,

My BMQ is Aug 30....so Im sure Ill see ya in St Jean when you get there 9 days later :warstory:


----------



## Jordan411 (22 Jun 2005)

Just a little update, I went to my CFRC today and they told me the BMQ starts 1 day earlier. So instead of it starting on a Tuesday it now starts Monday the fifth.  I'm also a little surprised no one else has got the call to go to this BMQ either. It looks as if there isn't going to be anyone from the army.ca boards... :'( All you evil middle of August recruits  >


----------



## Jordan411 (5 Aug 2005)

Well, now that it's August I just wanted to give this thread a quick bump. No one from the army.ca boards is going to St. Jean at the beginning of September? Anyone??? anyone? Bueller? anyone?


----------



## SeanPaul_031 (5 Aug 2005)

I remember reading some other ppl here going on sept 8 BMQ....regardless youll meet new mates for life on your BMQ


----------



## Jordan411 (30 Aug 2005)

I'm not going to bother making a new thread because you see these "I'm about to leave" ones everywhere. :
So anyways, I'M ABOUT TO LEAVE ;D
I go to St. Jean early Saturday morning to start my new career as a Vehicle Technician in the Canadian Army. I'm not nervous at all. Just excited. My family has never been more proud of me and I haven't even gone to Basic yet! You can read my previous posts if you want to know more about my recruitment journey but to sum it up: Started back in January, no slowdowns/problems. I haven't really decided where I want to be stationed after all my training, but after reading about all the different places to go, I think I want to be a Dragoon :warstory: If anyone has any input on where a 19/20 year old Vehicle Tech should go, let me know because I'm still kind of in the air with that decision. 
I'm getting way ahead of myself. What I'm bringing to BMQ that is NOT in the joining instructions is a discman with a couple MP3 CD, some reading material and a small combat knife. If they take anyone of it away and put it in lockup, so be it. Anything else anyone can think of that went to BMQ recently in St. Jean? Ah well. I'm around until Saturday and any input/final advice will be appreciated. By the way, I want to thank Mike for such an awesome site with an endless amount of information for a new recruit like me, and kincanucks for helping me out with any stupid/annoying question he answered whether he liked it or not  Wish me luck in my new career. 
Pte.(R) Rauscher


----------



## the 48th regulator (30 Aug 2005)

Good on ya!!

Good luck and don't go away from here, keep us posted and check out the site from time to time

dileas

tess


----------

